#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Boxen opgeblazen?

## Joeweaver

Heey beste hobbygenoten, 

Ik heb 2 maanden geleden ofzo een mengpaneel (4 kanaals) en een 2x100 watt versterker gekocht van JBsystems samen met 2 boxen van Hqpower, elk 500 watt en 20 meter kabel.
M'n zusje gaf een feestje, waarbij ik alles een half uurtje ofzo op voluit heb gezet. Aangezien de versterker 2x100 watt is en de boxen 2x500 watt zijn leek het me niet logisch dat ze opgeblazen zouden kunnen worden. Toen ik alles weer had geinstalleerd op mn kamer klonk 1 box heel dof (het geluid kon ik er op geen mogelijkheid uit krijgen) terwijl de andere goed klonk. na 2 dagen mist opeens de bas uit de 2e box (wat ik ook niet goed kan krijgen) en nu zit ik met 2 kapotte boxen...

Wat zou het probleem kunnen zijn?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Mark-LED

Ik vermoed dat je je versterker overbelast hebt?

----------


## ralph

Iemand van 16 heeft toch wel natuurkunde lessen gehad?
Speakers van 500W (RMS vermogen?) die worden aangesloten op een versterker die 100w levert, das niet helemaal handig, om niet te zeggen: ronduit onverstandig.

Jouw versterker heeft zo hard moeten werken je speakers heeft beschadigd. De details over hoe en waarom gaan te ver om je uit te leggen, aan de andere kant: had je een beetje basiskennis gehad dan was dit je niet overkomen.

Het RMS vermogen van je versterker hoort minimaal gelijk te zijn aan het RMS vermogen van je speakers.
Bij normale PA componenten (niet het budget spul) kan je met gerut hart de vuistregel hanteren dat het RMS vermogen van versterker(s) 1,5-2x het RMS vermogen van je speakers moet zijn.

Kortom: als je deze set zo blijft gebruiken dan blaas je steeds een onderdeeltje van je speaker op, meestal je driver die uitfikt.

----------


## Joeweaver

Hmm... mijn verkoper heeft gezegd dat dit een goeie combinatie zou zijn

----------


## ralph

Dan heeft ie flink uit zn nek lopen lullen!
m.a.w. terug naar die verkoper en dan mag hij je het nog een keer uitleggen en direct ff de schade herstellen...als ie dan toch achter zn product staat!

Geloof me: een speaker van 500w zuigt een 100w versterker leeg...dat gaat niet goed.

----------


## Mark-LED

Hey Ralph, dan ben ik toch benieuwd he, hoe 't kan dat je de speakers beschadigt als je versterker een lager vermogen levert dan je speakers aan kunnen. 't Lijkt mij niet meer dan logisch dat je alleen de versterker beschadigt, omdat deze veel te veel vermogen moet leveren. Vooral als deze al op vol vermogen staat te werken. Hoe kan het dan dat je de speakers beschadigt?

(Als je zin hebt om het te vertellen tenminste)

----------


## DJ.T

Zoek eens in de zoekmachine op clippen..

----------


## ralph

Het staat al uitvoerig omschreven op het forum, maar als je niet weet dat je fout bezig bent ga je ook niet zoeken, dat snap ik ook wel.
Verwacht van mij geen 100% Natuurkundig juiste uitleg, ben praktijkman, geen theoreticus...

Je versterker wordt overbelast doordat je speaker meer vermogen "vraagt" dan de versterker kan leveren.
Als je een versterker normaal belast dan heb je een sinus belasting. Indien je je versterker gaat overbelasten dan gaat je versterker een vervprmd signaal uitsturen.
ff heel kort door de bocht: je speaker slopen.

Hij gaat dan zoveel energie leveren dat de speakercomponenten het begeven. Duurdere versterkers hebben hier een bescherming tegen, die schakelen zichzelf uit zodra dit gebeurt.
(lastig, want het wordt stil op je feestje, maar je spullen blijven heel)


ff een citaatje (met dank aan Jeroen BBC:




> citaat:Clippen, wat is dat? Waarom is het zo slecht? 
> Clippen wil zeggen dat de toppen van het signaal worden "afgetopt" als het binnenkomende signaal de maximum capaciteit van de versterker of ander apparaat in het systeem overschreidt. Gedurende de tijd dat het signaal afgetopt is doet de konus van de speaker niet wat die eigenlijk zou moeten doen: op en neer bewegen. Dus in plaats van het produceren van geluid wordt alle energie gebruikt om de spreekspoel op te warmen. 
> 
> In andere woorden, gedurende de tijd dat het signaal afgetopt is, is de luidspreker alleen maar bezig met het produceren van warmte. Ironisch gezien, hoe efficiënter een speaker is, hoe erger dit probleem is. Bijvoorbeeld een hoorn-tweeter (25 % efficiënt) zet normaal gezien 75% van de input energie om in warmte. Gedurende clippen, moet deze nog eens 25% meer energie omzetten in warmte. Een konus woofer (3 % efficient) zet normaal 97% van de input energie om in warmte. Gedurende clippen, hoeft deze slecht 3 % meer om te zetten in warmte. Nu is het ook begrijpelijk waarom een tweeter veel sneller zal doorbranden dan een woofer.
> 
> Thermische inertie:
> 
> Nog een consequentie van clippen is dat, ook al zijn hoge tonen drivers efficienter in het omzetten van elektrische energie in geluid, ze hebben ook minder massa dan een lage-tonen luidspreker. Hoe hoger de massa hoe langer het duurt voordat deze opgewarmd is. Dit noemt men thermische inertie. Dit betekent dat hoge tonen drivers sneller warm zullen worden dan lage-tonen speakers. Dit is vooral waar gedurende clippen, want de driver zet dan alle input van de versterker om in warmte.
> 
> ...

----------


## Mark-LED

Nu begrijp ik het, bedankt jongens  :Smile:

----------


## Joeweaver

Ik snap het ook  :Smile:  Bedankt mensen voor deze verhelderende uitleg. ik heb alles gekocht bij 1 zaak, waarbij mij verteld is dat deze combinatie van apparatuur goed zou zijn en hij zei dat "de boxen goed tot zijn recht komen met deze versterker". Ik neem dus aan dat mij een verkeerd advies is gegeven?

----------


## laserguy

Ho!
Het onzin gehalte wordt hier wel erg hoog!
Het kan geen kwaad zwaardere luidsprekers op een lichtere versterker aan te sluiten. Luidsprekers ZUIGEN geen vermogen maar KRIJGEN vermogen van de versterker toegeleverd en het is de versterker die dat bepaalt! De luidspreker is slechts de verbruiker. Al de rest is klinkklare nonsens!
Wat er in dit geval met bijna zekerheid is gebeurd is hetvolgende:
de versterker of misschien zelfs de mixer heeft een te luid signaal geproduceerd (LED's op de mixer allemaal continu voorbij het rood?) en daardoor is er vervorming ontstaan in de mixer of in de versterker. Daardoor is de versterker zijn uitgangssignaal natuurlijk ook vervormd. En het eerste dat het dan opgeeft is een tweeter omdat een vervormd signaal volgens de natuurkunde bestaat uit een aantal signalen met telkens een aantal keer de grondfrequentie. Dus die krijgt de tweeter en de middentoner dan te verwerken.
En dan halen we Jeroen BBC erbij




> citaat:Clippen, wat is dat? Waarom is het zo slecht? 
> Clippen wil zeggen dat de toppen van het signaal worden "afgetopt" als het binnenkomende signaal de maximum capaciteit van de versterker of ander apparaat in het systeem overschreidt. Gedurende de tijd dat het signaal afgetopt is doet de konus van de speaker niet wat die eigenlijk zou moeten doen: op en neer bewegen. Dus in plaats van het produceren van geluid wordt alle energie gebruikt om de spreekspoel op te warmen. 
> 
> In andere woorden, gedurende de tijd dat het signaal afgetopt is, is de luidspreker alleen maar bezig met het produceren van warmte. Ironisch gezien, hoe efficiënter een speaker is, hoe erger dit probleem is. Bijvoorbeeld een hoorn-tweeter (25 % efficiënt) zet normaal gezien 75% van de input energie om in warmte. Gedurende clippen, moet deze nog eens 25% meer energie omzetten in warmte. Een konus woofer (3 % efficient) zet normaal 97% van de input energie om in warmte. Gedurende clippen, hoeft deze slecht 3 % meer om te zetten in warmte. Nu is het ook begrijpelijk waarom een tweeter veel sneller zal doorbranden dan een woofer.



en dan zijn we rond.

----------


## Joeweaver

hmm... maar het moet toch niet normaal zijn dat een nieuw mengpaneel een vervormd singaal doorgeeft? Of ligt het aan de instellingen van de mixer?
Of moet ik een zwaardere versterker kopen?

----------


## Staaf

Rode ledjes op de mengtafel betekenen een vervormd signaal.   Deze lampjes staan er dus niet op als special effect

----------


## ralph

Onzin gehalte???
Wellicht is mijn natuurkundige uitleg niet juist, maar onzin is het zeker niet!
Of jij moet in andere woorden uitleggen dat zn versterker is overbelast waardoor zn speakers zijn gemold...miereneuken is een deur verder laserguy.

----------


## BAJ productions

ja maar hij heeft wel gelijk. 

een luidspreker neemt alleen af wat er aan um gegeven wordt. 

door dat je een versterker te zwaar belast komt er een verkeerde sinus in

dus zware luidsprekers kunnen best op een kleine versterker. (zelf heb ik vaak een 50 Watt versterker op mijn grote boxen.(nie voor feesten)).

----------


## PowerSound

Het enige wat een versterker ziet is de weerstand (Z) van een luidspreker. Wattage maakt niets uit.

----------


## ralph

Dus een  te krappe versterker kan geen speaker opblazen?
help!

----------


## driesmees

volgenw mij juist wel, door een vervormd signaal te geven(dankzij mixer of versterker die clipt)

----------


## Rademakers

Een te krappe versterker kan een speaker opblazen als de versterker wordt overstuurt of als de versterker een overstuurd signaal versterkt (van de mixer).
Het kan echter ook goed gaan, zolang er maar niets overstuurt wordt.
Toch is het beter om een versterker te hebben die voldoende headroom heeft.
Clippen is heel erg snel funest voor speakers, zelfs bij lagere vermogens.

HQPower is trouwens een budgetmerk waarvan de belastbaarheid met een korreltje zout mag worden genomen. Dat komt de levensduur van de speakers ook niet ten goede.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Joeweaver

Ik kocht deze boxen: http://www.hqpower.com/common/product.Aspx?id=349614
ze waren 125 euro per box, is het verstandig (ter vervanging van de opgeblazen boxen)deze boxen opnieuw te kopen (als ik mn garantie niet terug weet te krijgen :P)?
Of zal ik andere boxen kopen...?
Ojah, en mn versterker (JBsystems) is 2x100 watt @ 4 ohm, en x60 watt @ 8 ohm, moet ik nu een zwaardere kopen ofzo, omdat ik ze anders weer opblaas?

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Dus een  te krappe versterker kan geen speaker opblazen?
> help!



Je kunt met eenderd welke versterker een speaker opblazen, door een vervormd signaal toe te sturen, de versterker te laten clippen of gewoon te veel signaal door te geven. 1 QSC PL9.0 bridged op eenderd welke woofer zal ook niet echt gezond zijn.

Zoals rademakers zijn, clippen is gewoon uitermate slecht (met welke amp ook). Cliplimiters kunnen daar wel iets aan veranderen.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Of zal ik andere boxen kopen...?



Liefst luidsprekers en een versterker kopen die elkaar matchen qua vermogen/belastbaarheid. En als het even kan, luidprekers en versterkers kopen die een klasse hoger liggen. Behringer bijv.

Volgens de site lopen alle 12" fullrangespeakers van 25Hz tot 20Khz en alle 15 inch speakers van 20Hz tot 20Khz  :Big Grin:  (-30 dB-punten misschien?).

Mvg Johan

----------


## speakerfreak

en anders gewoon opletten dat je niet in de clip draait! lijkt me vanzelfsprekend maar is het schijnbaar niet

----------


## dj ThunderXplosion

Vorige week zondag heb ik een feestje gedaan met 2x HQ-power 400Wmax.
en versterker Limit LM400 100Wrms.  Lichtje 'clip' heeft een hele tijd
gebrand zonder dat ik het heb gezien, maar er is niets met mijn boxen
of versterker.  Aangezien onze boxen ongeveer dezelfde zijn, moet het toch aan je versterker liggen (volgens mijn manier van redeneren).

----------


## Staaf

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj ThunderXplosion_
> 
>  Lichtje 'clip' heeft een hele tijd
> gebrand zonder dat ik het heb gezien, maar er is niets met mijn boxen
> of versterker.  Aangezien onze boxen ongeveer dezelfde zijn, moet het toch aan je versterker liggen (volgens mijn manier van redeneren).



Neen; gewoon véél geluk gehad





> citaat:_ geplaatst door speakerfreak_
> 
> en anders gewoon opletten dat je niet in de clip draait! lijkt me vanzelfsprekend maar is het schijnbaar niet



Zo simpel zit dat

----------


## laserguy

... of er zat op de versterker een clip limiter? 
Kijk: een goede versterker zoals een Show bijvoorbeeld is een goedkoop ding (maar wel nog bijna het dubbel van prijs van de JB) dat heel kwalitatief is en clip limiters heeft. Als je die gebruikt heb je 1 garantie: als je probeert luider te gaan dan het clippingniveau van de versterker dan gebeurt er met je luidsprekers niets: deze zijn dan veilig omdat de versterker zijn signaal terugregelt zodat hij niet gaat clippen. Maar dan blijft nog altijd de factor DJ over. Als hij zijn mixer zover uitstuurt dat hij de rode led 1 meter verder (moest die er zijn) kan laten oplichten dan gebeurt de vervorming al in de mixer zelf! En daar kan een clip limiter van de versterker niets aan doen... . Wat dus het beste is is steeds het volume van je versterker (met limiter!) volledig opendraaien (immers: hij zal toch niet clippen uit eigen beweging) en dan de LED's op je mixer in de gaten houden. Echte professionals hebben echter oren en die horen het wanneer het signaal nog maar een beetje begint te vervormen. Helaas zijn vele professionele DJ's zo koppig of zo hardhoors dat zij dit maar niet kunnen begrijpen of onder de knie krijgen. En als je dan ziet dat er DJ's zijn die tot de wereldtop behoren en hier nog tegen zondigen dan vind ik dat grote sukkels in plaats van grote DJ's (he, dat lucht op).

----------


## Joeweaver

Ojah en nog iets, ik hoorde van iemand ook dat een mogelijke oorzaak kan zijn... dat als alles open staat en je zet de muziek plotseling aan, dat dat ook funest kan zijn voor je boxen?

----------


## DJ.T

Eerder als alles open staat behalve je versterker, muziek aan.
En je gooit dan je verterker in een keer open.
Als je nou eens de zoekfunctie gebruikt op het magische toverwoord clippen en dan eens rustig gaat lezen kom je precies te weten waarom je speakers het niet meer doen.
In dit geval is het met 99% zeker te zeggen dat je ze gewoon te ver de clip in hebt gejaagd.

----------


## jans

Clippen = versterker te veel signaal geven( hoeft niet vervormd te zijn) = gelijkspanning  op de uitgang van je versterker( afgevlakt signaal omdat je niet meer kunt leveren dan de voeding) = de luidspreker wordt een kant op gestuurd = wordt warm =  verbrand.
Vaak merk je dit de volgende keer vooral bij laag luidsprekers.
Als je alles onder controlle hebt dan is een te kleine versterker geen probleem maar dit is gevaarlijker dan een te grote versterker.
Als een versterker teveel spanning op je luidspreker zet gaat deze vervormen en dit hoor je. Een versterker die clipt hoor je niet direct.
Heb by the way eens 3 keer een EVX15B moeten laten reconen omdat hij vast zat. Draaide een avond goed en de volgende keer was hij stuk. Bleek de versterker een hoogfrequent signaal af te geven, beveiliging stuk en daar kon de 15" niet goed tegen. Voor zo'n luidspreker bijna gelijk als een gelijkspanning.

Let goed op wat je doet dan moet het goed gaan.Heb jaren met te kleine versterkers gedraaid maar nooit door clippen luidsprekers beschadigd. Nam wel genoeg mee zodat we niet over de rooie hoefden te draaien.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Clippen = versterker te veel signaal geven( hoeft niet vervormd te zijn) = gelijkspanning op de uitgang van je versterker( afgevlakt signaal omdat je niet meer kunt leveren dan de voeding) = de luidspreker wordt een kant op gestuurd = wordt warm = verbrand.
> Vaak merk je dit de volgende keer vooral bij laag luidsprekers.



Er doen meerdere verhalen de ronde over wat clippen nou precies is en doet. Een wisselspanning moet wel heel vreemd vervormd worden, wil het een gelijkspanning worden. En de versterker wel heel erg ruk, als deze dan niet al lang is afgeslagen. Een afgetopt signaal is lang niet hetzelfde als gelijkspanning.
Het zijn trouwens meestal de hoge tonen drivers die het eerste sneuvelen.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Carl

Om een lang verhaal kort te maken:
De zaak heeft 99% zeker flink staan clippen, en dat heb je niet gehoord?
Als je EENDER WELKE combinatie van speakers/versterker/mengpaneel zover in de clip jaagt dat er speakers sneuvelen dan is het geluid absoluut niet om aan te horen geweest.
Je draait dus gewoon te hard!
Dit geldt voor ALLE APPARATUUR in ELKE prijsklasse.
Ook app. met cliplimiters gaat er niet beter op klinken, er gaat alleen minder snel iets kapot.
Ik heb al UITGFIKTE 600 Watt speakers gezien die aan een amp met active sensing hingen.
Zelfs dan kan het kapot! 't is niet makkelijk maar het kan.

----------


## Jesp_J

Ik heb nog een vraagje: Vervorming van het signaal kan dus optreden in de versterker en in het mengpaneel. De versterker van ons heeft een clip limiter dus die kunnen we gewoon vol open zetten. 
Op ons mengpaneel zitten ook zon rijtje LED's. Moeten we er dus voor zorgen dat die rode LED's niet aangaan. Het geke is dat als je de schuif helemaal opendoet en de master op bijna 0 zet dat die dan de rode led's aangaan. En als je de master dan verder opdendraait dat hij niet verder in de rode LED's gaat. Dus de master op het mengpaneel moet ook helemaal open en we moeten dus voorzichtig zijn met het schuifje op het mengpaneel? Of heb ik het nou verkeerd begrepen.

O en kan vervorming ook optreden in een equalizer? Als dat zo is hoe zie je dat dan (want er zitten geen rode lampjes ofzo op).

----------


## Gast1401081

Voordat iedereen weer gaat lopen klooien, : vergelijk het met een auto.
Als je die een paar uur op volle toeren laat lopen, met plankgas, dan gaat er ook geheid wat stuk.

Zorg ernou voor dat je wat gas overhoud, dan blijft alles mooi heel.
En nog een verkeersles : het rode licht vertelt je dat er gevaar is, het groene licht vertelt dat er VEEEEL minder gevaar is.

duidelijk?
enne, the prepared mind does not need any chance at all...

----------


## vasco

Rood = dood  :Wink: 
Weet niet hoeveel DJ's ik al heb gezegd dat ze eens uit het rood moeten blijven maar weet wel zeker dat dit nog heel vaak herhaald moet worden [xx(]

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jesp_J_
> 
> Ik heb nog een vraagje: Vervorming van het signaal kan dus optreden in de versterker en in het mengpaneel. De versterker van ons heeft een clip limiter dus die kunnen we gewoon vol open zetten. 
> Op ons mengpaneel zitten ook zon rijtje LED's. Moeten we er dus voor zorgen dat die rode LED's niet aangaan. Het geke is dat als je de schuif helemaal opendoet en de master op bijna 0 zet dat die dan de rode led's aangaan. En als je de master dan verder opdendraait dat hij niet verder in de rode LED's gaat. Dus de master op het mengpaneel moet ook helemaal open en we moeten dus voorzichtig zijn met het schuifje op het mengpaneel? Of heb ik het nou verkeerd begrepen.
> 
> O en kan vervorming ook optreden in een equalizer? Als dat zo is hoe zie je dat dan (want er zitten geen rode lampjes ofzo op).



Als je dan toch je kanaalfader helemaal naar boven wilt schuiven, en ik weet het het is als DJ lekker makkelijk, dan toch maar de gain naar beneden.
Als je met je EQ de boel flink opkrikt, ja. Maar als het goed is haal je alleen maar frequenties naar beneden.

----------


## vasco

Zouden we de gain niet gewoon netjes per kanaal afstellen op 0db om de signaal/ruis goed te houden ???
Volgens mij is gemak [xx(] niet het kernword maar kwaliteit  :Wink:

----------


## jans

Ben ik helemaal met je eens vasco. Maar heb jij een DJ wel eens uit proberen te leggen dat hij op de meters moet letten en dat een fader meer standen heeft dan helemaal omhoog.
Ik deed het, toen ik DJ werk deed zelf wel tot grote verbazing van collega DJ's, man doe niet zo moeilijk omhoog die schuif, was vaak de reactie.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> 
>  Maar heb jij een DJ wel eens uit proberen te leggen dat hij op de meters moet letten en dat een fader meer standen heeft dan helemaal omhoog.



dat is net hetzelfde als met een 2 PK   :Big Grin: 
300 / uur willen rijden als met een F1 ( gaat ook niet ) [:I] :Big Grin: 
sommigen zijn gewoon doof op dit gebied 
Als er een tuinkabouter aan mijn faders zit, laat staan de gains, krijgt ie een tik van mijn sm58 beta [8D]
hij doet het nooit meer   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Iemand van 16 heeft toch wel natuurkunde lessen gehad?
> Speakers van 500W (RMS vermogen?) die worden aangesloten op een versterker die 100w levert, das niet helemaal handig, om niet te zeggen: ronduit onverstandig.
> 
> Jouw versterker heeft zo hard moeten werken je speakers heeft beschadigd. De details over hoe en waarom gaan te ver om je uit te leggen, aan de andere kant: had je een beetje basiskennis gehad dan was dit je niet overkomen.
> 
> Het RMS vermogen van je versterker hoort minimaal gelijk te zijn aan het RMS vermogen van je speakers.
> Bij normale PA componenten (niet het budget spul) kan je met gerut hart de vuistregel hanteren dat het RMS vermogen van versterker(s) 1,5-2x het RMS vermogen van je speakers moet zijn.
> ...



hallo zeg! volgens mij is dit het newbie hoekje van het forum!

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_
> 
> Rood = dood 
> Weet niet hoeveel DJ's ik al heb gezegd dat ze eens uit het rood moeten blijven maar weet wel zeker dat dit nog heel vaak herhaald moet worden [xx(]



Ik zou wel eens willen weten hoe ze daar bij Technics en Dateq mee om gaan. Volgens mij laten die fabrikanten hun ledbarren gewoon te veel aangeven zodat de rode lampen te vroeg knipperen, dit is wel de manier om de boel heel te houden.

----------


## DjFx

Je kan niet met een minder wattage versterker een meer wattage box opblazen,

Ik steek de schuld op de boxen, ben je er onvoorzichtig mee omgegaan?

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> Je kan niet met een minder wattage versterker een meer wattage box opblazen,
> 
> Ik steek de schuld op de boxen, ben je er onvoorzichtig mee omgegaan?



Lees eerst maar eens een paar forumpjes door jongen [ :Embarrassment: )][:I]
je kan nog vééééél leren  :Big Grin: 
en euhhhh, waar heb je dat vandaan dat er met minder wattage geen hogere wattage box kan opblazen worden ?

Ik zal eens langskomen met een 5 watt versterkertje [^]
Wedden dat een boxje van 1000 watt het geen 10 minuten volhoud  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

sissiie

----------


## laserguy

Rode LED's op een mixer mogen zeker aangaan maar alleen op de pieken van de muziek. De meeste mixers hebben ook nog zoiets dat headroom heet. Maar als je LED balk de ganse avond van groen tot rood constant staat te branden dan ben je zwaar fout bezig. Als je zeker wil zijn dan hang je je mixer aan een scoop, zet er een sinus op en stuur maar uit. Op de scoop kun je dan, als je de toppen uitvergroot, duidelijk zien wanneer vervorming optreedt. Kijk dan eens naar de LED's op je mixer en je hebt een idee wat kan en wat niet kan. Hou er ook rekening mee dat tijdens pieken je LED meter dikwijls te traag reageert (als het geen echte piekmeter is). Neem daarom t.o.v. deze gemeten waarde voor alle zekerheid nog een marge van 3 tot 6dB... bij spraakversterking zelfs tot 9dB.
@DjFx: lees vorige posts eens na en dan ontdek je dat dit wel kan en ook waarom... kan leerzaam zijn... hebben geen zin om alles nog een keer te moeten uitleggen als het er reeds staat.

----------


## wimbru

30 jaar geleden speelde ik met een lampenversterker van 2 x 12 watt en zelfbouwluidsprekers van MBLE. Mengpaneel: 4 draaiknopjes, zonder flikkernde lampjes. Wat hebben wij toen veel leute gehad!

Tegenwoordig moet alles vervormen... dan hoor je toch dat je verkeerd bezig bent of zijn die jonge gasten van tegenwoordig toch zo dom?

En dan maar de schuld steken op de handelaar of de fabrikant.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

ff het hele zooitje samengevat:
Welke combi je ook gebruikt, de boel gaat stuk als je uit een van de componenten meer wilt halen dan er in zit. Zo zit het, en niet anders.

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door wimbru_
> Tegenwoordig moet alles vervormen... dan hoor je toch dat je verkeerd bezig bent of zijn die jonge gasten van tegenwoordig toch zo dom?



Las laatst een artikel over jongeren en gehoorproblemen. Uit onderzoek (van dat artikel) zou 47% slechthorend zijn. Dan hoor je ook geen vervorming meer  :Big Grin:  En gehoorbescherming hebben ze nog nooit van gehoord als ze staan te draaien op vol vermogen  :Wink: 

Zag afgelopen weekend een knul van 16 jaar een soundcheck doen. Loopt vanaf de FOH (of wat daar voor door ging) naar de speakers, stops z'n hoofd erin en loopt terug om aan wat knoppen te draaien. Loopt weer naar de boxen en doet aan hand-op-leggen (???) Vraag ik toch aan hem wat hij nu zoal heeft gehoord met z'n handen  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Wat heeft bovenstaande nog met het onderwerp te maken?

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Wat heeft bovenstaande nog met het onderwerp te maken?



Sorry, even aanvullen.

Gehoorbeschadiging wilde ik aangeven niet dom maar doof als kanttekening bij Wimbru :Big Grin: 

Spul stond dus lekker te clippen zaterdag. Volgens mij kun je niet goed inregelen met je kop in of je handen op speakers  :Big Grin:  En dan achteraf huilen als er een paar speakers kapot zijn. En ja dan wil je het deze jongen uitleggen en zelfs wel even helpen (ik ben ook ergens begonnen tenslotte) maar dan krijg je een grote bek en de opmerking of je er wel verstand van hebt ouwe [xx(] Laat maar lekker klappen die speakers dacht ik toen  :Big Grin:  (weet niet of het goed is afgelopen, had wel wat beters te doen  :Wink: )

----------


## Joeweaver

ik ben ook maar een newbie, wistik veel wat clippen inhield... dat is mij nooit verteld door de verkoper. Ook niet dat ik een zwaardere versterker moest hebben voor deze speakers. Dit zou goed zijn, en ik kon alles (door rustig open te draaien) op voluit zetten. Dus als ik zou huilen om mn kapotte speakers heb ik daar alle recht toe!

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Joeweaver_
> 
> ik ben ook maar een newbie, wistik veel wat clippen inhield... dat is mij nooit verteld door de verkoper. Ook niet dat ik een zwaardere versterker moest hebben voor deze &lt;a a&gt;. Dit zou goed zijn, en ik kon alles (door rustig open te draaien) op voluit zetten. *Dus als ik zou huilen om mn kapotte  heb ik daar alle recht toe!*

----------


## AJB

> citaatus als ik zou huilen om mn kapotte speakers heb ik daar alle recht toe



Reageer anders pas weer als je klaar bent in het speciaal onderwijs traject...Dit is dus echt niet te volgen he !

----------


## RDH

even samenvatten: 

* Nooit meer de boel in de clip sturen, netjes levelen overal op 0dB
* Versterker 1,5 tot 2 keer het RMS vermogen van je speakers
* Luisteren naar je geluid, geluid moet klinken hard is niet altijd mooi  wanneer het geluid staat te vervormen als een misselijke tuinkabouter.     

Misschien ook een tip: HQ power en versterkers van JB systems staan niet bepaald aangeschreven als kwaliteitsspul. Klinkt misschien vervelend, maar kijk eens verder...voor niet al teveel geld is er wat leukers te krijgen waar voor het geleverde vermogen heel wat meer geluid uitkomt. Ook de kwaliteit van het geluid zal je t.o.v. je huidige set verrassen. 

Succes ermee!

Remco

p.s. voor DJfx, lees de FAQ pagina eens door, kun je héél véél van leren denk ik, gezien je blaat-maar-raak post.

----------


## speakerfreak

nog ff offtopic aan meneer fx





> citaat:Kosten per optreden 10 euro per avond (MAX. 6 uur)
> 
> Betaling: 100% vooraf (bank-giro overschrijving) of 100% achteraf



ik zie dat je 12 bent? maar blaat dan inderdaar niet zomaar wat zoals RDH zegt, en ik zie je tarfief 10 euro voor 6 uur, + 3 uur rijden/spullen pakken/inladen enz. is ben je 9/10 uur bezug voor 10euro? DOE NORMAAL dit kan echt niet :Wink:

----------


## sebass

hej ik ben hier als newbie 

maar ik ben zeker geen newbie in het clippen

wat opblazen heb ik echt van alles geprobeerd (in het klein)
en ik heb echt nog nooit een speaker dusdanig kunnen beschadigen dat ie echt kapot was door een te zwakke versterker op een zware speaker te zetten. mischien komt dat omdat ik niet langer dan een half uur in de clip gezeten heb. de uitleg die hier gegeven is klopt natuurkundig zeker. en inderdaad er zitten niets voor niets rode ledjes op je mengpaneel en op je versterker.(tenzij je een hifi versterker gebruikt).

wat ik niet snap is dat sommige mensen het signaal rood ,waar dan ook, niet begrijpen... voor een rood stoplicht stop je. 
bij oranje moet je eigenlijk ook al ophouden(niet bij beringer versterkers ep1500 ep2500)
en bij groen kan je normaal doorgaan. 

maar wat ik wel geleerd is dat je clippen goed kan horen. en zelfs het verschil of je versterker clipt(echt kraken) of dat je speaker(het wapperen) het niet meer aankan. dit heeft wel een paar speakers en zekeringen van een oude versterker gekost om dit te kunnen horen. het is natuurlijk het veiligst als je je versterker aanpast op je speakers. maar ik zou als je toch met een te lichte versterker verder gaat ervoor zorgen dat je nergens rode lampjes ziet branden. 

(het hele verhaal kan ook andersom trouwens laat een 0,5 watt speaker met 30 watt rms een 15 minuten spelen en hij doet het nog steeds na 20 min echter deed hij helemaal niets meer... ik had meteen rooksignalen in mn kamer... en weer een zekering minder... :Smile: ) dat was niet verstandig..

----------

